# ISTP or INFP?



## Careless

I can’t tell if I’m an ISTP or INFP. Two types one would think it’s easy to spot the difference. I took a basic MBTI test and got ISTP 100% of the time, but when I took a cognitive function test (Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes) that some say is more accurate I end up with INFP, ISTJ, and ESTP/ESTJ as options. I’m 93% sure I’m not an extrovert and 85% sure I’m not a J; (The percent I give comes with no real formula, for the most part). Most of my troubles come from T vs F, I’m not really sure how one would look at them.
For example my friend asked me a bland question like do I care about my feelings more in a situation or the logic that I come up with to deal with a situation. My answer would be I care about my feeling and I would like to think I use logic to understand why I feel a said way, and logically find the best way to deal with said situation.
I hear both ISTP and INFP’s have a talent for hiding their feelings and that talent does not fall short on me. INFPs are said to be quite secretive, and well, at times in my head I can be, but like a stereotype ISTP I could care more about my fart than what’s going around me.
Most of the time I’m perceived as uncaring, cold and aloof, but I don’t really see any sense that warrants such outlooks, other than the fact that I’m introverted. I’m ready to help any time; all one needs to do is ask. Now I could go on, but don’t want to, for I don’t even know if I’m even providing the right information, or asking the right questions. Please assist me in my endeavor.


----------



## Kito

If you're having T/F troubles you may be neither. ISTPs and INFPs lead with dominant thinking and feeling, respectively, so that would probably be their strongest preference.

Could you show us your results to the cognitive processes quiz?


----------



## QrivaN

That does seem confusing. Are you sure you're either one? How about a consensus ( I think that's the word I'm looking for): ISFP. What do you think?


----------



## Careless

extraverted Sensing (Se) **************************** (28.1)
average useintroverted Sensing (Si) ********************************** (34.2)
good useextraverted Intuiting (Ne) ***************************** (29.2)
average useintroverted Intuiting (Ni) **************************** (28.9)
average useextraverted Thinking (Te) ********************************** (34.2)
good useintroverted Thinking (Ti) ******************************** (32.1)
good useextraverted Feeling (Fe) *************** (15.9)
unusedintroverted Feeling (Fi) ************************************** (38.2)
excellent use


*Summary Analysis of Profile*
By focusing on the strongest configuration of cognitive processes, your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type: *ISTJ*
*Lead (Dominant) Process*
*Introverted Sensing (Si):* Stabilizing with a predictable standard. Carefully comparing a situation to the customary ways you’ve come to rely on. Checking with past experiences. Stabilizing a situation and invest for future security.

*Support (Auxilliary) Process*
*Extraverted Thinking (Te):* Measuring and constructing for progress. Making decisions objectively based on evidence and measures. Checking if things function properly. Applying a procedure to control events and complete goals.
​If these cognitive processes don't fit well then consider these types: *ESTJ*, or *INFP*


I just re-did the test, i have done it before and had INFP as the main option, and ISTJ as a side option.


----------



## Kito

Careless said:


> extraverted Sensing (Se) **************************** (28.1)
> average useintroverted Sensing (Si) ********************************** (34.2)
> good useextraverted Intuiting (Ne) ***************************** (29.2)
> average useintroverted Intuiting (Ni) **************************** (28.9)
> average useextraverted Thinking (Te) ********************************** (34.2)
> good useintroverted Thinking (Ti) ******************************** (32.1)
> good useextraverted Feeling (Fe) *************** (15.9)
> unusedintroverted Feeling (Fi) ************************************** (38.2)
> excellent use
> 
> 
> *Summary Analysis of Profile*
> By focusing on the strongest configuration of cognitive processes, your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type: *ISTJ**Lead (Dominant) Process*
> *Introverted Sensing (Si):* Stabilizing with a predictable standard. Carefully comparing a situation to the customary ways you’ve come to rely on. Checking with past experiences. Stabilizing a situation and invest for future security.
> 
> *Support (Auxilliary) Process*
> *Extraverted Thinking (Te):* Measuring and constructing for progress. Making decisions objectively based on evidence and measures. Checking if things function properly. Applying a procedure to control events and complete goals.
> ​If these cognitive processes don't fit well then consider these types: *ESTJ*, or *INFP*
> 
> 
> I just re-did the test, i have done it before and had INFP as the main option, and ISTJ as a side option.


Judging by the fact that Fe is your lowest function, it's probably the one you repress, suggesting you use dominant Ti. That would mean ISTP or INTP. Try reading this, and see how much you relate?

http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/19840-form-inferior-itp.html


----------



## Careless

ISFP is a really unlikely option. said from me and the people around me.


----------



## Careless

I get what (The Form of the Inferior – ITP) is saying, but I’m more mature when dealing with my feelings. My Fi is my highest stat so I know what I’m feeling, and my Te does not fall behind. I don’t go around crying my heart out, but when asked or pulled out I’ll say it like it is.
I value Te more than Ti


----------



## idntknw

Maybe you're Fi/Se or Se/Fi? I'm not sure what types those are, but you never know.


----------



## Careless

idntknw said:


> Maybe you're Fi/Se or Se/Fi? I'm not sure what types those are, but you never know.


Why Se? Its of "_average use"_


----------



## Kito

The thing is, you can't have both high feeling and thinking, you use one and generally repress the other. I still think your feeling/thinking functions are your auxiliary and tertiary (in no order), I'm just not sure which. You'll have to look into the functions properly, if you want to figure out your type.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

Can you do one of the questionnaires? That cognitive function test is too all over the place. Way too many possibilities, though your prose and the fact that Fe in the inferior and tertiary positions can seem like Fi leads me to believe that you could be a Ti dominant. My initial impression isn't Fi, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Careless

"Can you do one of the questionnaires?"

Do you mean a basic mbti test? then post results? If so~

ISTP
Introvert(89%) Sensing(25%) Thinking(75%) Perceiving(44)%
You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (89%)
You have moderate preference of Sensing over Intuition (25%)
You have distinctive preference of Thinking over Feeling (75%)
You have moderate preference of Perceiving over Judging (44%)


----------



## Vermillion

@Careless

He meant one of the questionnaires which are in the sticky threads in the What's My Personality Type? part of the forum.

I think you are a Ti dom. By looking into the functions you shouldn't really delve deeper into the tests, but study the description of each function and see which ones you identify with best. You can't have both Ti and Fi, they are mutually exclusive.


----------



## Careless

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

There should be nothing that affects my answers. I’m 21, Male.


1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.









I hate earrings. The background is blurry. That shirt looks uncomfortable. But ultimately, I don’t care.


2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

Initial thoughts~ Sucks, people were really looking forward to this. We should call someone to see if we can get a ride the rest of the way or something, or just go back home. Was there anything that could have been done…? Is someone at fault? Hopefully not, otherwise it will take people a while to let go, and that would be annoying. I always wanted to be lost in the middle of nowhere, could be fun, most likely not. Everything will work out. 

Outward reaction~ Get out of the car. Look around. Wait for someone to do something. (If the others are lost then I’ll say some of my thoughts to speed things up) 

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

Annoyed we did not talk about this after party. This after party was not in my equation. How long is this after party and how long do they plan to stay? Maybe I should call a taxi to bring me home. If they don’t stay too long, I guess it’s okay… they better not drink like they said; that would really piss me off. 

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

Inward~ This should be fun if they’re really ready to back up what they say.
Outward~ Tell them to explain (And a debate would start from there if they really are clashing with my beliefs).

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?

My beliefs are not as fickle to be changed on someone’s interpretation on how they saw/experience something. I would continue to believe until they or I pointed out the flaws in one another’s argument.

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

Friends/family~ I have few friends and immediate family that have been good to me, and I would like to keep it that way. 

Uniqueness~ I like to see odd things; I enjoy when people think outside of the box; I get tired of doing and seeing the same things over and over again. 

Competence~ You don’t have to be the smartest person in the block, but don’t make the same mistakes over and over again. Don’t be useless; be able to take care of yourself. 

Enjoyment~ Most of the things I do are for the purpose that I can have maximum enjoyment in the future. 

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?


The distance I try to keep. I’m also loyal and reasonable. My laziness would be the first thing to go and I would like to be more outgoing.

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?

I don’t get a lot of gut feelings, but when I do it’s best that I pay attention to it for most of the time they are right. Most of my gut feelings show themselves when something is wrong; I may not even know what is wrong until I start thinking about the stuff that has happened in great detail. 

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?

I get energized when doing one of my hobbies alone, such as watching anime or reading manga. Social events drain me the most.

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?
I repress just about everything and always try to stay on a task so I don’t have to deal with the repressed thoughts. I would do this in the hopes of not standing out too much, but in the process of trying to do so; I sometimes stand out to others anyway due to my nonchalant attitude.


----------



## Careless

No one has an idea?


----------



## Ellis Bell

I would go into depth but I don't have much time right now. Best guess ISTP.


----------



## Helios

Meh I'll do a play by play later.


----------



## petitpèlerin

Sounds ISTP to me. I'll try to add more useful comments later.


----------



## QrivaN

ISTP
ITP was pretty obvious throughout the entire thing. I noticed the Sensing toward the end. "I don't get a lot of gut feelings...". If what I've concluded is correct, gut feelings indicate either Feeling or Intuition, most likely the latter.


----------



## petitpèlerin

I'm reconsidering my ISTP conjecture. You say you don't relate to the inferior-Fe article. Then it's probably not you. Your Fe is so low and your Fi so high that there's little chance you're an Fe user at all. High Si and Te: have you considered ISTJ? Your Fi could be your tertiary function and high right now if you're developing it, which would make sense at your age.


----------



## Careless

ltldslwmn said:


> I'm reconsidering my ISTP conjecture. You say you don't relate to the inferior-Fe article. Then it's probably not you. Your Fe is so low and your Fi so high that there's little chance you're an Fe user at all. High Si and Te: have you considered ISTJ? Your Fi could be your tertiary function and high right now if you're developing it, which would make sense at your age.


please describe TJ as opposed to TP in detail, other wise i'll have to stay with the TP idea. 

Thanks to everyone who has replied.


----------



## petitpèlerin

Careless said:


> please describe TJ as opposed to TP in detail, other wise i'll have to stay with the TP idea.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has replied.


I don't know a whole lot about TJ; at least not IxTJ. (All the TJs I know personally are ExTJs, most of them ESTJs.) I wouldn't know how to describe TJ without including elements of E, so I'm afraid I can't be much help here. Maybe someone else could be.


----------

